# 12 year old cockapoo shaking and acting strange



## flowerfloosey (Dec 27, 2013)

we are the owners of two cockapoos. one is age 12 and the other 10. Sophie is the 12 year old and until now has been my loyal shadow. when she was younger the washing machine was going and something fell off and scared her. Since that time she can not abide by the noise when the washer is on. Recently she keeps walking by the door if I have wash going and have left the door open. until I close the door. At Christmas my grandchildren were here which she is used to but a plastic packing bubble got stepped on and popped. I found her standing in the corner shaking, panting heavily with her tongue hanging out. We decided to let her sooth herself after reading on line about this behavior. so we put her upstairs where she settled down and stopped. 

Today there has been no loud noises but she is acting strange. she is shaking and will not jump up in her place right beside me when I am sitting. She has always been adamit that she sit here. She even went and sat by the back door where she has never sat when my husband went out into the garage. She is following him around. I am not sure what to think. I had a blood panel done a couple of weeks ago because she seemed to be drinking a lot and they ruled out all the bad stuff. I haven't seen her drinking as much since then. She has a tendancy to have lipomas and has had many removed during tooth cleaning. She does have back problems and that is all I can think about being wrong. When I pick her up and lay her where she always lays next to me she shakes and won't settle down and lay down. I am heartbroken wondering what could be wrong with her. The vet could not come up with anything after the blood panel.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I am sorry I can not offer any advice on this but I do wish you the best and hopefully some of the other members will have some wise words for you. 

Welcome to ILMC and I hope you hang around and keep us updated on Sophie.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh so sorry to hear about your poo's problems! Hopefully it was just a fright and she'll be back to normal soon.
My Bette is an 11 year old poo, and she gets startled sometimes, too. Well, she's blind, so anytime something's out of place she finds it. Her way of dealing with it is to bark like crazy at whatever sound or object surprises her. 

The only thing that makes her shiver and stress in a similar way is fireworks, that I've seen, anyway. Maybe the bubble wrap just really scared her.

I'm sure someone will post a more helpful reply. I'm glad you joined ILMC! Older poos are grand, too!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You have to consider her age. it is possible her hearing is going or she is suddely hearing new pitches stronger than others. dogs can also develop problems such as dementia. 

it might be an idea to have a chat with yoir bet about her and see what he thinks. 

but i think its an age thing 12 is the averede medium dog life exsectancey so you need to expect problems to start showing up at age 12, remember she is a wee OAP now at 84 years old if yoi go by the 7 dog years for every human year. 

keeping thi.gs quiet roind her might be a good idea. if your going to be doing anything that will inbalve a noise you think will cause a reaction, it might be best to pop her in another room with the radio set to a soothing channle. 

but still gi e your vet a wee bell.


----------

